# Packet perlapi-5.6.1



## danube (5. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

um ein Packet unter Debian zu installieren wird "perlapi-5.6.1" benötigt. Auf rpmseek und im Netz hab ich es aber leider nicht zum downloaden gefunden.

Kann mir da jemand helfen? Wo bekomme ich das her?

Danke!


----------



## Sway (6. Oktober 2003)

Debian? Da hast du doch apt.
Wenn du apt noch keine spurcen für internetquellen gegeben hast, dann musst du das als erstes machen.
in /etc/apt/sources.list den teil nachtragen.

```
deb ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/debian/ woody main non-free contrib
deb-src ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/debian/ woody main non-free contrib
```
Dann als root in der Konsole

```
apt-get update
```


Wenn du das schon hattest:
Als root in der konsole das hier eingeben um nach Programmen/Libs und co. zu suchen

```
apt-cache search SUCHBEGRIFF
```

Wenn die suche etwas ergeben hat, einfach hiermit installieren

```
apt-get install PROGRAMMNAME
```

In deinem Fall wird es vermutlich das Packet sein
*perl-base - The Pathologically Eclectic Rubbish Lister.* 

Also *apt-get install perl-base* eingeben. 
Wenn du etwas wieder deinstallieren willst, machst du das einfach mit dem Befehl *apt-get remove perl-base*


Wie du siehst ist apt ein sehr nützliches Werkzeug. Allerdings brauchst man unter Woody oftmals viele Backports um bestimmte dinge wie Gnome 2.2 und KDE 3.14 zu bekommen.



Wo wir dabei sind. Schau mal in man-pages. Sogut wie jedes Programm hat sowas dabei. Das hier eingeben und du hast ein Beschreibung auf dem Birdschirm =)

```
man PROGRAMMNAME
```
In deinem Fall

```
apt man
```
Mit q kommst du wieder raus


----------



## danube (6. Oktober 2003)

Danke, genau das Packet hat mir gefehlt!


----------

